# Murray County Lease



## Coosawattee (Jul 26, 2014)

I have 3 openings on my lease. Located in south Murray County surrounded by Coosawattee WMA. 800 acres.
It is a beautiful farm, with 50% wooded. Has large creek and Coosawattee river access for fishing. One swamp with ducks. Bears have been killed on the farm. Lots of deer. Several 120" bucks or better have been taken in the past. All the Murray County record bucks have been killed in a 3 mile radius of farm. I took a 140" buck 2 yrs ago.
It has a cabin that can be used with conditions.
It is a working cattle farm. 
No alcohol or drugs.
No coon hunting allowed.
I am the property owner.
Lease is 1,000 per member, please contact only if serious.
Please contact me via private message as I work nite shift currently. Thanks for looking. Joe Tankersley


----------



## Coosawattee (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Coosawattee (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Rxjones (Jul 27, 2014)

Coosawattee said:


> I have 3 openings on my lease. Located in south Murray County surrounded by Coosawattee WMA. 800 acres.
> It is a beautiful farm, with 50% wooded. Has large creek and Coosawattee river access for fishing. One swamp with ducks. Bears have been killed on the farm. Lots of deer. Several 120" bucks or better have been taken in the past. All the Murray County record bucks have been killed in a 3 mile radius of farm. I took a 140" buck 2 yrs ago.
> It has a cabin that can be used with conditions.
> It is a working cattle farm.
> ...


I am very interested in discussing your hunting club openings.
would you please contact me at your first convenience
Kevin Jones 706-280-0522


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 27, 2014)

How many total members?


----------



## Coosawattee (Jul 28, 2014)

8 members.


----------



## Coosawattee (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Coosawattee (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hodgman (Jul 28, 2014)

what was your deer harvest last year?


----------



## Coosawattee (Aug 2, 2014)

Club membership openings have been filled. Thanks for all the interest.


----------

